# I'm sure it's not the best.. but groupon Dash Cam $29.95 (80% discount)



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

I bought an expensive dual cam dash cam for $399, and not at all happy with it... For starters the cab-cam doesn't do infrared so it's dark at night... Saw this on facebook $29.95 -- it may be a cheap piece of shyt... but thought i'd try it out...

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-da..._FAC_TIM_TTT_RS_CBP_CH1_NBR_x*fb6030640584643


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

I saw one on tv infomercial for like 39 dollars.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I bought an expensive dual cam dash cam for $399, and not at all happy with it... For starters the cab-cam doesn't do infrared so it's dark at night... Saw this on facebook $29.95 -- it may be a cheap piece of shyt... but thought i'd try it out...
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-da..._FAC_TIM_TTT_RS_CBP_CH1_NBR_x*fb6030640584643


I think I got a similar one to which you have listed. Here's my $15 from Amazon. It has a few glitches and the 32gb card cost $15. So 30$ plus shipping.


----------



## DB2448 (Jun 30, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I bought an expensive dual cam dash cam for $399, and not at all happy with it... For starters the cab-cam doesn't do infrared so it's dark at night... Saw this on facebook $29.95 -- it may be a cheap piece of shyt... but thought i'd try it out...
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-da..._FAC_TIM_TTT_RS_CBP_CH1_NBR_x*fb6030640584643


And here's night vision.


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

I recognized that Dash Cam. I had 2 of them. They lasted about 6 months and then died.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nice price but no infra red is a deal breaker


----------



## PowerTrip (Aug 18, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I bought an expensive dual cam dash cam for $399, and not at all happy with it... For starters the cab-cam doesn't do infrared so it's dark at night... Saw this on facebook $29.95 -- it may be a cheap piece of shyt... but thought i'd try it out...
> 
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-da..._FAC_TIM_TTT_RS_CBP_CH1_NBR_x*fb6030640584643


This is the one I have and it is better camera the the Groupon one.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FONBG1A/?tag=ubne0c-20
*Black Box G1W Original Dashboard Dash Cam - Full HD 1080P H.264 2.7" LCD Car DVR Camera Video Recorder with G-Sensor Night Vision Motion Detection WDR 140° Wide Angle 4X Zoom - NT96650 + AR0330*


----------

